

Alcatel-Lucent 100Mbps technology on copper lines - riledhel
http://www.ispreview.co.uk/story/2011/09/22/alcatel-lucent-boost-superfast-fttc-broadband-to-100mbps-via-vdsl2-vectoring.html

======
bradleyland
The problem with virtually all technologies that utilize existing copper
infrastructure that was built to deliver analog phone service is that it
degrades severely over distance and is heavily dependent on the quality of the
cabling. Analog voice quality degrades linearly. It doesn't suffer
significantly from splicing, repairs, or bridge taps. For data services
delivered over these lines, these factors can be catastrophic.

------
kalleboo
I'm tired of these theoretical bandwidth numbers getting further and further
away from the real-world bandwidth numbers. On the original UMTS 3G labeled
"384 kbit" we got 300 kbit, it was alright. With 7.2 Mbit HSDPA we get
something closer to 2-3 Mbit. The same thing with WiFi - I've never ever seen
anything anywhere close to the 300 Mbps theoretical rate of 802.11n WiFi.
Cable numbers are diverging in a similar manner, and the DSL numbers currently
quoted are only possible to achieve when you're 100 meters away from the
DSLAM...

